# Show Us Your Tree!



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Great Christmas photos and you even captured the camera shy Lily. Alas no tree here, just me and DH for the holidays (always a rough time for me) I will have to get a tabletop tree in the sales for the next Christmas. Am sitting quietly today, in bed reading:

https://www.amazon.com/Valley-Forge...ords=valley+forge+by+bob+drury+and+tom+clavin

I saw the authors in a book discussion on CSPAN. A very interesting accessible read that is a look at the Revolution and all the characters involved.
Happy Holidays, all.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely . Afraid once again I didn't manage to get a tree or anything set up. A bit sad this year, but working on keeping happy memories on top this holiday. Trying to be sure Oliver doesn't want for affection.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful tree, Catherine! Well, my pic is in my signature  As you can see, ornaments on our tree were very sparse this year! I'm very inspired by the color I'm seeing on my friends' trees. 

I'm sorry for my friends who had a hard Christmas. I must admit it was a pretty hard day for me too. I just tried to focus on how grateful I am to have my dogs. Could never live without them!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

oops, see below.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know this is a rough day for lots of folks. I hope you all find peace and comfort with your loved ones. I went alone to my brother's family (BF went to see his mom at nursing home). It was sort of a bummer, especially since no one bothered to tell me what time to come even though I sent texts to my brother and my mom asking about it.



Rather than the spartan approach I made sure nothing fragile went on the bottom half of my tree. It was also sitting in the stand in the living room with nothing on if for a couple of days, then just lights for a couple of days. We didn't have a tree last year because it was sort of a rough season around here and the year before that I definitely didn't trust baby dog Javelin for a full size tree.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone! It was a quiet one for us, just DH, Abbey, Dolly and myself, but we did have an early Christmas with my daughter and family on the 21st. She is a 911 dispatcher and is working today, it's a difficult job most days but the holiday season is especially emotional.
A lot of us have, or have had hard things to endure over the holidays, I've certainly had my share of heartache in the past and still do. Our son lives on the acreage next to ours, and for reasons beyond our control hasn't spoke to us for five years. Never give up hope, and remember that "this too shall pass".


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Caddy, it's no substitute, but I love you. And of course your beautiful Abbey and Dolly.

Hugs,
Streetcar aka Oliver's mum


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well we have just a little table top tree. I could not get Renn to sit quietly next to it for a picture, hence the picture of our boxer on another thread, LOL. So yesterday I got everything set up and ready for the oven. Daughter #2 worked days at hospital 7-3 and daughter #1 was doing a night shift but going to church first. So I figured dinner @5:30 would work and we could all be together. Well it worked, however I got a oven started and decided to walk Renn. We were just about in the driveway, I just had to cross the street when I saw two families also walking their dogs, one we did not know. There were 3 dogs and all were pulling the owners up the street. Two I wasn't worried about as I knew the owners would rein them in but the "visitor" ..well I decided to go faster to get in the driveway, Renn was good but a little excited just looking back toward the "unknown" and as I looked back and at him saying Look at me he crossed slightly in front of me and wham I fell flat . So embarrassing, The guy said I can't get to you and I as politely said please don't my dog will get to excited and I'm ok. So I got myself up and went into the house. So my arm is scared up, a finger, my knee that was replaced, but its all minor, but my right shoulder and arm is quite sore this morning making it difficult to lift it. Guess I will get some rubbing alcohol/ ice & heat and get myself back on track. Oh and today I start a 7 day pet sitting job but fortunately they are geriatric dogs so it won't be bad except we are expected to have 4 inches of rain. Sorry had to vent it out. But we got thru Christmas dinner and it was very good.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mufar I am sorry you got banged up. I hope you are feeling okay today. When we went out late in the day yesterday, BF took Peeves to the nursing home to see his mother and as he was getting ready he asked if I was taking Lily and/or Javelin with me and I said no way since I thought the four dogs that live at my brother's house were already more than enough dogs. They have a mini doxie who was a Christmas gift to my younger niece 8 years ago. We had that puppy at our house for almost 3 weeks before my brother came and got him at 5:00 AM so he could be a surprise from Santa. He isn't reliably housebroken because it was a very snowy winter and he was such a tiny pup. Then they have a 4 1/2 year old designer mix (flat coated retriever, English Springer Spaniel) who has always been sort of hyper and now honestly is really fat. They also have two beagles who were retired from a research program that they adopted. Not a single one of those dogs sat for anyone other than my brother while I was there. The only one that didn't jump on me repeatedly was the doxie. I came home with a big hole in the sleeve on my Christmas sweater that I was wearing for the second time. Holidays and crazy dogs or a mix of dogs that are overexcited isn't so much fun.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thankyou they all can be excited. Sorry your sweater took a beating too. Renn will not get his walks today. I see another neighbor has her son visiting with his two siberian huskies walking him down the street and her mixed corgi walking her. So we will just stay in today as my whole right side is hurting and I don't want to take a chance until I feel I can stay in control. LOL


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Had a nice Christmas, Christmas Eve the girls got doggy ice cream, and Christmas day they got scrambled eggs with a tiny bit of sausage, they were so good. Went to a future clients house by invitation t meet her daughters (2 sets of twins) lovely dinner. She is 83 with health problems and ask that I join them as she wanted me to meet her daughters, as when she has to leave I will be dealing with them, and this is the only time all 4 are there, FL, TX,,CA, Western MD. Not the bet terms to meet, but her requirement


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sounds like you had a good Christmas with your adorable pups. It was nice of you total the time out of your holiday to visit with the family. I am guessing you will be her care taker when the time is necessary. It will make it easier knowing the family a bit I am sure.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Doing a full on tree this year just was not possible for me to manage this year, but I CAN NOT BE WITHOUT ONE! So I found a little one! Then, because when I was a child, I always wanted a BIG shiny aluminum tree like my friends had..(my Mom was too traditional, always big green live trees for our family!)........so I got a GOLD SHINY LITTLE 2ft TABLETOP
TREE! LOL! It is so cute!













As for the rest of our Christmas, it was spent at my son's house ( I forgot my camera!) where Molly decided she was not going share the house with another female dog! Molly has NEVER been aggressive with other dogs male or female, ever! For some reason she decided from the get go that Isabel (the other female dog who was visiting with her owners) was her enemy.... any time Izzy entered a room where Molly was at, Molly would actually take off after her, even though Izzy is twice+ her size. Poor Izzy was terrified, and so was I, as Izzy is a pittie mix! A very nice pittie, non aggressive and sweet, but you never know what will happen! We kept a very close eye on Molly! She was happy as long as there was a lap or a couch to occupy LOL! Can't figure out why she did this as she is absolutely neutral with all other dogs ...........I have NEVER hear such a vicious noise like what came out of her that day! I am just glad Molly didn't make bodily contact with Izzy, cuz I'm sure it would've meant a trip to the ER!!!! :adore: TG!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Molly that was weird.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG, how stressful, Molly! Frosty says he despises pits too. And huskies/other snow breeds.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think almost every dog has a dog or type of dog they just don't want anything to do with. For Lily is is other black female standard poodles. I think anthropomorphically that she thinks she is supposed to be the one of a kind queen of the world.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Glad to see I am not the only one with a small tree this year. For two weeks leading up to Christmas, I had a hand and thumb injury (which very weirdly turned out to be a rib out of place pinching a nerve.) thankfully a chiropractor was able to fix it a couple of days before Christmas. Because of the injury I couldn’t do anything - it was my right hand and I was so lost without it. That’s why we didn’t even attempt our big tree.

The holiday was good for us (spent locally with my husband’s parents and siblings) but halfway through the day I found out that my grandma had died that’s morning, so that was very hard for me. We had found out she had cancer less than two weeks before, and knew she was fading but I didn’t know it would happen so soon. Other than that, everything was good and the holiday was enjoyable! Nice to see everyone else’s trees!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Trees of Christmas past—we haven’t had a full size tree since adding a spoo to the mix. Here is the last real tree, and the last calm holiday for my beagley girl.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

chinchillafuzzy I am sorry about your grandmother's passing, but it was probably a blessing for her not to suffer a long illness. I hope you will remember her vibrancy as a way to console your sad heart.


scooterscout I hope your next tree will be a full size one. All of those who have had little trees this year, they are very pretty and we did small trees when we had at least one young dog/puppy. Our big tree has been left nicely alone by everyone this year. I actually had to do quite a bit of luring to get the poodles to sit close enough to take the pics I posted.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am sorry to hear of the loss of your grandma. Cancer sucks, excuse my French. It took many in my family too including my dad , and SIL. Thankfully both went rather quickly and didn't suffer for a long time. While it didn't seem fair at the time I am glad they didn't suffer for long. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks guys! It truly is a blessing that she didn’t have to suffer very long. And I saw her at thanksgiving and had a very nice, though short, visit with her. Glad that I have that last memory of her, though I will miss her very very much. Also I was having problems posting last night and couldn’t put up a second photo. Here is Luna with our tree!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your grandma. It’s very hard to lose people at this time of year. 

Here is Rory with our tree


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am impressed that you all can have wrapped gifts under the tree with dogs out and about. I've never trusted Lily not to unwrap things.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Here are 2 poodles and a GSD. The tree took a beating this year with Aero attacks daily but thankfully he didn't care about opening presents.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Two of my three kids have not bothered with us since my birthday in July. So, we were just not in the spirit at all. Horrid Christmas! We did not put up a tree,, and I was not going to decorate at all, but after inviting three friends for dinner, I did a TINY bit of decorating. I have collected some gorgeous Poodle ornaments, thanks to some wonderful friends on Facebook, so am going to share some photos of my tree from last year, and this is how it will look next year too. I wish you all a wonderful 2019! It just HAS to be better than this year!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

So far I have no pictures with anyone next to our tree, but we are celebrating on the 30th due to travel schedules so there’s still time!

I have enjoyed seeing all your trees, large and small. This is the first year I’ve done a small tabletop tree. Love it! Not a space hog in my new smaller home.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww what a pretty girl! and tree too.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear of the "family". Your past tree was lovely and the ornaments are delightful. Keep on poodle-ing! We love what you do and how you share your babies with us all through photos. Lets all of us rock this coming 2019 with good health, & happiness.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cherie I am sorry about your children being estranged. I know this sort of challenge feels awful, but they are adults and they are responsible for their actions, not you. 

Your collection of poodle ornaments is fabulous. I especially love the poodle napping in the bubble bath. Next year, no matter what, put up your tree and decorate it will help things seems brighter and happier to do so.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Those poodle ornaments are the cutest! I looked for poodle ornaments this year when shopping in stores but only found one...I was surprised considering how popular the breed is.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

It's a bit late, but here are Betty and Axel with their tree. They were given a gift of Christmas bandannas, and were relatively patient accommodating a photo wearing them by the tree. 

This is their first live tree, so I was surprised and pleased that they didnt mess with the tree or packages! 

My heart goes out to all who struggled and had a difficult time this Christmas. I have had my own set of problems, but I have faith and know that things will continue to get better!! Happiest of New Year to all.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Better late than never! It is nice to hear from you and see those beautiful spoos and their pretty tree.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh he I love this thread idea...I am so sorry I did not get to see this in December!! I got very behind with checking the forum and now it is too late that our tree is all put away. I need to make a point to get a pic of of my extremely camera shy dog with the tree next year.

Raven has never bothered the tree or packages, I honestly never gave it a thought. Our tree does block the bay window she usually likes to look out, but she is respectful and stay away without incident. We also have a manger scene under the tree that she stays clear of as well.

I loved seeing everyone's trees, and Cherie, yours was amazing with your poodles:adore:


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. We are going through a major renovation for ease of access for mom but I did manage to get our trees up. I have a large artificial green tree in the living room and a smaller white tree in the dining room. At some point, only the white tree will be used as it is easy to put up and decorate. Knowing our mom is now in her late 80’s, holidays are times to celebrate. For those who had difficult times in 2018, I wish you a joyful 2019. For my picture, you did ask for a picture of the tree with a poodle.


----------

